# Wie erstelle ich eine gebogene schrift?



## BenoX (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich würd gerne eine Schrift erstellen in Kreisform also z.b. "hallo wie gehts?" die aber in kreis vorm ist  Hoffe mir kann einer helfen


----------



## Das-Em (17. Dezember 2003)

In Photoshop 7 kannst Du Schriften auf die vielfältigsten Arten verbiegen, sieht aber teilweise sehr sparsam aus, musst wohl auf Photoshop CS warten, da kann man Schriften an Pfaden ausrichten, also wenn Du dann einen Kreispfad hast, dann wird das wohl gehen.

Oder Du musst das vorher mit einem Vektorprogramm wie z.B. CorelDraw machen, dort kannst Du eine Schrift am Objekt ausrichten, das exportierst Du Dir dann als eps und platzierst es in Photoshop.

So long


----------



## da_Dj (17. Dezember 2003)

Wenn du einen Text an einem Kreis, bzw in Kreisform ausrichten möchtest, dann geht das auch in älteren Versionen, vor CS. Allerdings ist da Handarbeit gefragt. Du kannst in der Mitte des (unsichtbaren) Kreises zwei Hilfslinen zusammenlaufen lassen. Nun schreibst du genau in der Mitte, jeden Buchstaben den du benötigst (genau über dem Kreis). Dann musst du die Buchstabe nur noch transformieren, indem du den "Punkt" im Inneren (sorry, keine Ahnung wie der jetzt heisst...) genau auf die Mitte der Hilfslinien ziehst (also da wo sie sich kreuzen). Nun gibst du nur noch den Winkel an, in dem sie verschoben werden sollen et voilà ... Ist ohne Bilder etc. sicher nicht ganz einfach nach zu vollziehen, aber ich denke ist auch so machbar.

Hoffe, damit geholfen zu haben.


----------

